# Can't get Youtube any more :(



## Colleen (Nov 1, 2018)

I've been watching Youtube through our Roku on our Vizio TV (not a Smart TV). This is a TV in our spare bedroom and we've only had this TV 5 years. This last week I noticed Youtube was taking forever to load and then when it finally did load and I selected a video, it took a long time, too, to load. Then when it finally came up, it would lag and be very blurry. 

I was frustrated and couldn't figure out what was going on. There's no problem with slow WI-FI here and the TV sits next to the router. No problems with other TV's in the house either.

I started Googling and found out that Youtube changed it's format a while back and since this an "older" TV, Youtube will no longer be supported on it! WHAT???????

So, I spoke to a Vizio Tech and he confirmed that if I tried to upgrade the app I would lose it completely. 

I guess my only option is to buy a new TV!! Does anyone know if there's a "fix" other than spending money on a new TV?? That is the only Roku app that is affected.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 1, 2018)

Check out Wal Mart.com.  Their TVs are pretty reasonably priced.  I had similar trouble with an older TV a couple years ago and found it was much cheaper just to replace it than to futz with it any longer.  This is, after all, the age of planned obsolescence.


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi collen I bought a sanyo roku 32'' tv at walmart paid $136.96... once you have it it set up when you see the search  to the right you'll see movie, tv , actor type in youtube it's there and down load the app


----------



## Colleen (Nov 1, 2018)

I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that I will have to replace it. I did some online shopping and found a 32" (the 40" was way too big for this house) from Walmart with 1080P and built in DVD player for $165 tax included. I would have to order it but it would be in in a couple days. What would I do with the "old" one???

Yes, Butterfly...we were saying the same thing today when we were at Walmart...everything is throw away these days.


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 2, 2018)

donate it


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 3, 2018)

oliverqueen said:


> donate it



If you have a Salvation Army Thrift store in your area or something like it, you could check with them and see if they would take it. If so, donate it to them. Just a few years ago, I had to get a new tv and my old one was still working so I donated it to the Salvation Army Thrift store.


----------



## Colleen (Nov 3, 2018)

I thought about Craigslist, too. I've been very successful in the past with selling things on Craigslist (probably because I sold everything too cheap..haha). We don't have a Salvation Army store here but we have a Goodwill. I was also thinking about donating to ARC, if they wanted it or a nursing home.


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

how big is the tv


----------



## Colleen (Nov 3, 2018)

oliverqueen said:


> how big is the tv



40". I also have a stand it sits on.


----------



## oliverqueen (Nov 3, 2018)

someone could use it


----------

